# Summer Splits in Tennessee



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

The goal is to overwinter some 5 frame nucs this time around. I'll be making the splits here in a few days with three frames (brood, pollen, plenty of bees, and honey). I'm also planning on feeding these nucs to encourage them to draw out two more frames between now and October. Entrances will be buckled down to a very small opening to prevent robbing. Bees are looking strong right now. Large amounts of pollen coming in and some nectar.
Opinions? Suggestions? Tips? Criticisms? Encouragement?.............anyone?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty good plan to me.  Are you allowing these nuc's to create their own queens? I'm working on about 30 of these same type of splits myself allowing them to make their own queens and they are doing awesome. Just make sure If you are allowing them to make their own that they actually do and that they get mated propperly and start laying up the place. I've found myself that they won't really start drawing comb heavily till the queen is in the house and she is laying..


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

Robbing has been my biggest problem, the only way I got it stopped was with robbing screens. Cutting down the entrance so only 1 bee could get through didn't help. Build you some robbing screens and put those things on there before you do any thing else. I hope you have good luck


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Actually, I'll be introducing mated and laying queens. Glad to hear yours are doing well.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Good luck on the project. I just got done with two queenless splits and like skidmld stated, robbing is my biggest problem. Also I didn't have a screened bottom board on one of the nucs and didn't want to lock them up too tight due to the heat. Checked nucs today, saw capped brood, larvae and eggs. Nice. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I also agree with skidmld - robber screens are awful easy to make, and they work. You don't have enough time left to waste on an easily preventable problem.

As much rain as we have had so far the chances of a goldenrod flow (and getting a bit more comb built) look pretty decent - so cross your fingers. But I would want to have the nucs full of comb before Sept 1 so that the queens have somewhere to lay. I would consider stealing comb from more established hives at that point if needed, and let The bigger hives build more.

Just be prepared to combine some or rob other hives for resources in case it doesn't go as planned.

Good luck.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> in case it doesn't go as planned.
> 
> Good luck.


This has actually become my business model.......


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and advice folks. Not much resentment, not that I care because I'd still do it anyway . It seems like most would give it a shot, so we will see how it goes!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I overwinter a bunch of nucs and am still making them up. Two frames of brood and thin syrup. I can usually get them to 6 to 8 combs by winter. I double stack the nucs and drill a vent hole in the top box, they do great!


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> I double stack the nucs and drill a vent hole in the top box, they do great!


When you double stack, do you have two queens (one in top and one in bottom)? If that's the case, how do you "separate" the queens? Excluder? One entrance for two boxes or one entrance per box?


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

1 queen 2 boxes. I super my nucs just like you would a strong hive.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

this year i am doing the double nucs on a split 10 frame box. 
Last night i went and did a check on the nucs i made up, they were all doing fine except for one.

she had completely filled the bottom four frames with brood, the 4 frame super had the two center frames covered in brood and the two outside frames loaded with honey.

So i stole two frames of brood and pumped up two slower nucs.

I made this nuc maybe 5 weeks ago. it is literally going gangbusters, actually i almost dropped the outside frame. i was not expecting the frame to weigh so much.

Gary.


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

it seems like this year is the never ending honey flow sour wood is still going so is clover and winged sumac has just started and yesterday i noticed a tall variety of golden rod starting to open






picture taken a couple of weeks ago


----------

